# Online sites to buy plants?



## Blackheart

Anybody have any recommendations for some online sites that I could buy plants from? Somewhere with a wide variety of stuff?


----------



## loach guy

Yes. The buy/sell section of this forum.


----------



## HDBenson

+1^^^

Bump: I get the majority of my plants off here. If I don't collect them myself or, impulse buy at the LFS it's off the RAOK/For Sale or word of mouth off here.


----------



## Blackheart

I prefer to use a website that you do not have use paypal. Here that's the only option.


----------



## York1

Nothing wrong with paypal. Plus you will get better plants for less money here.Ive bought from several people here and have gotten the healthiest plants ever.


----------



## Blackheart

That's your opinion lol I don't like using it.


----------



## loach guy

You could probably use cashier's checks or money orders if you really wanted to.


----------



## Blackheart

Not really convenient. Nobody knows of any websites besides this one to buy plants from?


----------



## Midnighttide102

http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/


----------



## Gametheory

http://www.hanaquatics.com/

His site is pretty new, but many of us have ordered from Han on this forum before he created his own business.
I'm not 100% sure if you can use CC instead of PP at checkout.


----------



## Blackheart

thank you


----------



## Aplomado

bamaplants.com

This is where I order.


----------



## Freemananana

Blackheart said:


> I prefer to use a website that you do not have use paypal. Here that's the only option.


That's not true at all. I have had plenty of people on here accept cash, checks, money orders, etc. I have even had people send the plants at the same time I've sent money in the mail. There are people on here who do not use Paypal at all either. 

Many online sites use Paypal as the primary means of payment because it is the most trusted payment option available. Far more secure than typing in your credit card information online. I don't know of any online sites that allow you to pay with a money order or check.

The sites mentioned before all seem alright, but the shipping kills it for me. I bought enough plants to plant my 75g on here and the shipping was $14. Ordering them from most sites would be $40+ for overnight shipping which most sites make you use.


----------



## Blackheart

There's a website called JacobsAquarium.com that seems to be pretty cheap on shipping. Shipping to my zip code is only 7 dollars.


----------



## FishFan13

http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/

not a huge variety but pretty good prices on shipping.


----------



## psych

Midnighttide102 said:


> http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/


+1 - I'll refrain from adding any particular comments due to the rule against vendor reviews.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Not the case.

Quite a few sellers over the years have accepted other methods of payment. From PayPal to Google Wallet to Square Up to standard credit card processing. A couple sellers even use Amazon's payment platform.

Payment methods are up to individual sellers. And even though they may list PayPal as the method of payment? They may be open to other options if you send them a message. In my opinion and experience, it's worth it to consider buying from other hobbyists before hitting up a retail establishment. 



Blackheart said:


> I prefer to use a website that you do not have use paypal. Here that's the only option.


----------



## drewsuf82

Blackheart said:


> I prefer to use a website that you do not have use paypal. Here that's the only option.


That def isn't the only option for a lot of people here. I know I've had people ask to send checks, money orders, etc... and there's never been a problem with that. I just tell people that they have to wait until it clears into my account before I ship it and have never had a problem.

Bump:


somewhatshocked said:


> Not the case.
> 
> Quite a few sellers over the years have accepted other methods of payment. From PayPal to Google Wallet to Square Up to standard credit card processing. A couple sellers even use Amazon's payment platform.
> 
> Payment methods are up to individual sellers. And even though they may list PayPal as the method of payment? They may be open to other options if you send them a message. In my opinion and experience, it's worth it to consider buying from other hobbyists before hitting up a retail establishment.


This right here! I try to buy whatever I can from members here because not only am I supporting fellow hobbyists, typically the stuff you get here is 100x better than you'll get in stores. Not to mention usually people who sell stuff on here have some knowledge of the items that they are selling and are usually willing to answer questions.


----------



## strangewaters

Whats wrong with using paypal?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancat2

yeah, just curious why you don't like Paypal. Makes things really easy.


----------



## strangewaters

Vancat2 said:


> yeah, just curious why you don't like Paypal. Makes things really easy.


Super easy

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## klibs

This forum is easily the best place.
PayPal is fine... Direct payment instantly...


----------



## strangewaters

klibs said:


> This forum is easily the best place.
> PayPal is fine... Direct payment instantly...


I second that. This place has helped me so much. Can you imagine trying a tank with out all this info we have here? 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acro

I've found this forum, selected users on ebay and aquabid to be a wonderful source for plants. I too, don't like paypal, for many reasons.


----------



## Tyrone

I've found bamaplants.com has some nice deals and species. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desertsp

Checkout Jacob's YouTube channel...impressive tanks imo ! Is this how most professional growers tanks look?


----------



## strangewaters

Acro said:


> I've found this forum, selected users on ebay and aquabid to be a wonderful source for plants. I too, don't like paypal, for many reasons.


Who would you a
Suggest from ebay

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## crice8

Paypal is much more secure and encrypted than other online payment methods... With the ability to simply use your account and routing number off a check to compromise your accounts I do not send checks in the mail, EVER.

Bump: And if you are worried about paypal compromising you, go to the gift card section at your local store and purchase a re-loadable Paypal card.


----------



## ekhardsteel

*check Below

*
*http://www.petsmart.com/fish/live-plants/cat-36-catid-300070*


----------



## badbart

crice8 said:


> Paypal is much more secure and encrypted than other online payment methods... With the ability to simply use your account and routing number off a check to compromise your accounts I do not send checks in the mail, EVER.
> 
> Bump: And if you are worried about paypal compromising you, go to the gift card section at your local store and purchase a re-loadable Paypal card.


I've had some one hack my paypal account charge $8,000, it drained my bank account and it was a huge effort to get the charges reversed. It took two months and Paypal reversed the charges and then un reversed the charges. I had my bank account over drawn twice because of paypal. In the end I had the vendor reverse the charges. Then Paypal wanted me to return merchandise I never received, the hackers bought game codes and in game money. I'll never deal with Paypal again, it was a nightmare. They don't have the same protections as a credit card.

The hack accrued because someone hacked a list of usernames and passwords from adobe. Then they try the usernames and passwords on a bunch of different sites.


----------



## Desertsp

psych said:


> +1 - I'll refrain from adding any particular comments due to the rule against vendor reviews.


+2, just got an order from them over the weekend.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Come on, folks, no vendor reviews. We can't keep cleaning up this thread. Gonna close it until people calm down and then it'll be re-opened. (If I forget to reopen it in a few days, someone PM me)


----------

